# Summer Alps trip. Switzerland, Austria and Italy



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im just planning this. It might not come off. We have done some of Switzerland. Mainly around Interlaken and Luzern area. We have also done the Austrian Lakes and some of the Italian Dolomites and all the big lakes in Italy.

So we have seen a fair bit already. I was thinking of a kind of circular route through Switzerland, a bit of Austria, over to the Italian Dolomites again and then a slow trek through the very northern part of the Italian Alps, perhaps dropping down to Lake Maggiore and Orta before heading back into France.

We will be hoping to find spectacular scenery, mountains and lakes. Hopefully mainly wild camping with some Sostas, aires etc thrown in and perhaps the odd ACSI campsite.

Thinking of late May, June, July and maybe August. 

Just looking for ideas of places to visit and stay that fit the bill. I suspect we have done a lot of the best bits but its a big region and there is bound to be stuff we missed.

Cheers
BD


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds wonderful.....


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Summer alps trip*

Barry, you make me so jealous when ever I read you posts, when I plan my trip I always look at yours first as your blog are awesome so much infore for all us little travellers. Can't wait to see your plan. Thanks for your help last year, Gorge De Verdon awesome and that aire over looking Le Lac OOOOOOOO. Have good new year.
EDDIE.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Take a look at the Alpenstrasse. This is the German side of the German/Austrian border. A very scenic region, if tourtisty, but very much worth visiting. Plenty of stelllplatze. Drive on the main roads or back roads, all of them good driving.
We dodged over the border several times and ended the trip at a fine stellplatz at Berchesgarten. Had the same view as Adolph had from his 'eagles nest'.

Lots of info from the German tourist people.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MYFANWY1 said:


> Barry, you make me so jealous when ever I read you posts, when I plan my trip I always look at yours first as your blog are awesome so much infore for all us little travellers. Can't wait to see your plan. Thanks for your help last year, Gorge De Verdon awesome and that aire over looking Le Lac OOOOOOOO. Have good new year.
> EDDIE.


Why thank you Eddie!

I Think most regions in the Alps we have been to now but I think you can almost revisit a similar route and still see new stuff as well as favorites of old.

Ill have fun planning it even if we dont go (Which we probably will).

I have already started downloading Sostas and wild spots from camping car infos. Found one and thought, that looks great. Went to Google Streetview and realised we had already been there in 2012!



Spacerunner said:


> Take a look at the Alpenstrasse. This is the German side of the German/Austrian border. A very scenic region, if tourtisty, but very much worth visiting. Plenty of stelllplatze. Drive on the main roads or back roads, all of them good driving.
> We dodged over the border several times and ended the trip at a fine stellplatz at Berchesgarten. Had the same view as Adolph had from his 'eagles nest'.
> 
> Lots of info from the German tourist people.


Is that Bavaria? I think we have done some of it. We did as far as Fussen (Twice) then in 2012 crossed over towards Innsbruck and then east to Saltzberg. If its the same area it is lovely. Will look at exploring some more of that perhaps. Thanks


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Did I read that correctly? Did you say campsite? :lol: 

There's a place in Austria that I think you might like. It's called Lunersee. A nice drive up into the valley from the town of Bludenz, through the village of Brand to a big car park at 47.06681, 9.75479.
From there a short cable car ride up to the lake/reservoir - right on the Swiss border. 
Not sure you could get your inflatable onto it but it's a great place for a 3 or 4 hour walk around the lake.
There are some wilding spots on the road up from Bludenz.

Google Earth will show you the rugged scenery.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We like the same part of the world.

Have you tried wild camping at Passo di Giao a few clicks away from Cortina d'Ampezzo? Magic Dolomite views. Then drop down to Alleghe for free stopover, EHU and dump at the garage on the approach to the town.

We enjoyed the modest campsite at Sernaglia la Battaglia with its world war history and lovely river. Nice owner and near wine growing. 

Treviso at the football stadium for a free stopover/dump. You just walk to the train station and it's a few euros to Venice Santa Lucia. A good laundrette is to hand around the corner.

Planning is the best! We hope to learn from this thread too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good stuff thanks

Certainly not been in that part of Austria or the bit of Switzerland next to it.

We got within 40 miles of Venice in August 2012 but Mrs D took ill and it was 40 degrees in the lowlands so we ended back up towards Trento and up into the Alps again.

Might see if we can include it this time.

I usually prefer to wild camp or find a Sosta, Aire etc but Im not averse to a basic or relaxed campsite. Certainly we used them in Switzerland last time as it was ACSI season and wilding was difficult where we were.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We have had the experience every year of venturing down into the lowlands only to be assaulted by 40 degrees pula and fleeing to the hills.

We liked Grado a lot. Near the Slovenain border. Free sosta. Great blue beach lagoon.

Deffo recommend Treviso which is a nice place in itself and the only way, IMO to enjoy Venice on the cheap. Take a backpack and stock up with your picnic in a Treviso supermarket. 

Venice is a romantic must, Barry.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I put this up before we went, parked for 3 days at the middle one. Was Penny and Hans think one of the cheapest sites in Switzerland. may be out your way a bit not sure towards Zug but lovely.
Nothing posh you park on a thin strip of land l didnt need hook up so not sure if any. Have to go up to it on a very narrow bit of road. There is a loo and bowl wash place up the top.

The wildcamping place they said have seen m/homes parked there before thats all l know of it.

Camp site number 1 (lower) is only about 0.5 miles away from the one we used.

Swiss Camping x2 and 1x wild


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I put this up before we went, parked for 3 days at the middle one. Was Penny and Hans think one of the cheapest sites in Switzerland. may be out your way a bit not sure towards Zug but lovely.
Nothing posh you park on a thin strip of land l didnt need hook up so not sure if any. Have to go up to it on a very narrow bit of road. There is a loo and bowl wash place up the top.

The wildcamping place they said have seen m/homes parked there before thats all l know of it.

Camp site number 1 (lower) is only about 0.5 miles away from the one we used.

Swiss Camping x2 and 1x wild


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great stuff. Thanks very much. Will check those out. The pass looks good.


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

Recommend you visit Bregenz on the shore of lake Bodensee. It's a lovely smallish Austrian town just over the border with both CH and Germany. If you're lucky you may be able to tie it in with a concert on the floating stage. Worth looking it up on Google if that's your thing.

There's also a very good rail connection to all the little / and some not so little towns around the lake together with the multitude of ferries. For example the german towns Lindau and Friedrichshafen (where they built the early airships) are well worth a visit and both connected by rail with Bregenz.

Not sure about camping facilities in the area as we've only visited with the car en route to the Italian Dolomites, but because the area is so beautiful we may arrange to include it in one of our m/h trips one day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BR11SUE said:


> Recommend you visit Bregenz on the shore of lake Bodensee. It's a lovely smallish Austrian town just over the border with both CH and Germany. If you're lucky you may be able to tie it in with a concert on the floating stage. Worth looking it up on Google if that's your thing.
> 
> There's also a very good rail connection to all the little / and some not so little towns around the lake together with the multitude of ferries. For example the german towns Lindau and Friedrichshafen (where they built the early airships) are well worth a visit and both connected by rail with Bregenz.
> 
> Not sure about camping facilities in the area as we've only visited with the car en route to the Italian Dolomites, but because the area is so beautiful we may arrange to include it in one of our m/h trips one day.


Thanks. We have been down Bodensee twice but never visited Bregenz. There is a good chance that the route will pass that way again so will add it to the list.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Barry and BR11Sue,

My fingers have been busy googling Bregenz. It looks great BUT the German reviewers on Promobil have rubbished the lack of motorhome overnight parking there. Especially for those going to the floating theatre where motorhomes get chucked off the parking space at 18h.

Shame - but maybe someone here has an idea?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

meavy said:


> Hi Barry and BR11Sue,
> 
> My fingers have been busy googling Bregenz. It looks great BUT the German reviewers on Promobil have rubbished the lack of motorhome overnight parking there. Especially for those going to the floating theatre where motorhomes get chucked off the parking space at 18h.
> 
> Shame - but maybe someone here has an idea?


Yes your right. I think we have passed through it before now. We once went right around the lake. Its near that bit where Litchenstien, Germany, Austria and Switzerland all converge.

There are a couple of Stellplatz around Lindau and one parking spot right on the train line but they are either grim or expensive.

I seem to remember the whole of the Swiss side being a bit of a drag and no good stop overs. There are a few Stellplatz on the German side that are ok. Uberlingen, the one outside Meersberg (Cant remember the name) and Badmon. Other than that lake access is not great. In fact Bodensee is not very MH Friendly really.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

We have been walking in Switzerland and Austria for many years ( approx every 2 years )using Eurotents,hotels and a couple of years ago the Motorhome.

For good ( read cheap for Switzerland) campsites try the TCS group. You get a small discount for having the international camping card.

They have a site just across the river from the main railway station in Interlaken which takes you up to either Wengen or Grindlevand and then up to the high mountains.

It takes about 10 mins walking to the station and is the nearest campsite to the town/station we have found.

Be prepared for the weather, most of the other years we have been it was 1 day of rain per fortnight, two years ago it was a straight 7 days of rain! 

However Switzerland remains one of our most favourite destinations.

Have a great holiday


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

In one of the issues of MMM it goes on about Saas Grund. Some others may be able to tell you of a free aire near there, (we met some people who used it this year).
Anyway at Saas Grund the chair lifts and buses are free which you get with a campsite pass, think the deal ends next year. Maybe worth looking into.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hawcara said:


> In one of the issues of MMM it goes on about Saas Grund. Some others may be able to tell you of a free aire near there, (we met some people who used it this year).
> Anyway at Saas Grund the chair lifts and buses are free which you get with a campsite pass, think the deal ends next year. Maybe worth looking into.


Thanks. The internet connection here is hopeless. Cant look anything up. I think thats on the way down to the Matterhorn area. Could be worth a look.

Free chair lifts in Switzerland! We did the Junfrau Valley, Interlaken and Grindlwald a couple of years ago and the lifts and trains were an arm and a leg.

Fantastic place though.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Zermatt is wonderfull, views of the Matterhorn wherever you go, BUT no cars allowed in town. There is a Stellplatz in the village before and you then need to take the train one stop to Zermatt, unless you have car/ bike/motorbike when there is car parking

The chairlifts are still expensive - but that is Switzerland!

Zellum Zee is pretty, so is Kaprun, as Saltzburg is fantastic , but cannot give any advice with Motorhome I am afraid.

All I can say is wherever you go both countries are wonderfull


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cyclewalkbob said:


> Zermatt is wonderfull, views of the Matterhorn wherever you go, BUT no cars allowed in town. There is a Stellplatz in the village before and you then need to take the train one stop to Zermatt, unless you have car/ bike/motorbike when there is car parking
> 
> The chairlifts are still expensive - but that is Switzerland!
> 
> ...


This could be good as we have a scooter! Cheers


----------

